

Ask HN: Sample DB logfile datasets - curuinor

I&#x27;d like to mess about with some logfiles in some database(doesn&#x27;t actually matter that much which ones, although a relational one would probably be preferred), but I don&#x27;t know of any datasets of _logfiles_, thought I know of plenty example DBs and schemas. Best if it&#x27;s real data, although fake data is OK too.
======
ahazred8ta
there are three large postgresql .CSV log examples here:
[http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/71964910/pg_log_with_lot_...](http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/71964910/pg_log_with_lot_of_session.zip)

web server log examples here: [http://www.quora.com/Are-there-any-free-large-
datasets-in-th...](http://www.quora.com/Are-there-any-free-large-datasets-in-
the-format-of-an-Apache-access-log)

